# Cyanogenmod Nightlies



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

How stable are the Cyanogenmod Nightlies for the Verizon Note 3? Also, does the S-Pen work in them?


----------



## nickster1604 (Apr 20, 2012)

smccloud said:


> How stable are the Cyanogenmod Nightlies for the Verizon Note 3? Also, does the S-Pen work in them?


Well they are nightlies so some builds are stable & some aren't. Just give it a shot & see. You will lose some of the SPen features, but there is a great guide on the xda T-Mobile general section that points out apps to make SPen functions work on CM. Also, I assume you have the developer edition of the note? If not, you cannot flash any aosp rom. Hope this helps you.

Update: I would say the nightlies are pretty stable & very smooth. Here is the url to the thread I mentioned above. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2611415


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope, don't have the dev edition so no AOSP ROMs for me I guess. Damn Verizon & Samsung.....


----------



## nickster1604 (Apr 20, 2012)

smccloud said:


> Nope, don't have the dev edition so no AOSP ROMs for me I guess. Damn Verizon & Samsung.....


Yeah, Verizon & AT&T are the only ones that lock it down & It's a shame.


----------

